# [CVS] server/client : cannot stat /var/lock/cvs ("abandon")

## Trevoke

Bon, donc, j'utilise CVS (c'est pas mon choix, hein!). Enfin... J'apprends a m'en servir, sur une VM Gentoo.

```
$ export CVSROOT=:pserver:username:password#@localhost:/root

$ cvs login

$ cvs co PoE

cvs checkout: updating PoE

cvs [checkout aborted]: cannot stat /var/lock/cvs: No such file or directory

$ stat /var/lock/cvs 

.. Ca marche.
```

Comme d'habitude... Quid ?

[RESOLU] ... Enfin, quasiment resolu. J'ai juste ouvert /var/lib/cvsd/root/CVSROOT/config et j'ai commente la ligne "LockDir=/var/lock/cvs"  ....

----------

